# Baker21 & Chris_vRS vs Maserati Gran Turismo.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all............:wave:

Another one from me here but one from the 'team'............:thumb:

After completing the recent detail on the Octy Scout, Stuart's friend Mark had popped around in a lovely Maserati Gran Turismo, after a brief chat with Mark I agreed to help him bring some depth back to his motor's paintwork..........:car:

Now knowing that Chris has worked on a few of these I obviously got on the phone and roped him into coming along for the day, Jules would also be joining us so it was looking like a good days detailing ahead.........:detailer:

So after a bit of traffic on one of England's best motorways Jules and I arrived at Marks house to find Chris sat waiting for the days detail. After a quick chat with Mark we unloaded our motor's and the car looked as follows:










As you can see straight away the car has already been sprayed with some Megs APC as Chris was keen to crack on and I was a little late taking the pics..............


























































































































































As you can see the car is pretty grubby at this point but what I like about Mark is that he uses this car, so much so he had just returned from around a 2000 mile round trip from the South of France...........:car:

*The Detail Process*

Chris and I had been discussing the best method for the three of us to work during the day way before the detail and with the weather destined to be hot, hot, hot then we had to ensure sensible working times and environments.

With this in mind, we set about washing the car first............:thumb:

Chris first applied an application of Megs APC to the front of the car and lower sections to remove some of the dead flies from the trip:










I then rinsed the car:




























Chris then foamed the car:





































We then all washed the car using the two bucket method, Jules went first and into the Wash Bucket which consisted of Megs Hyper Wash and she used a Lambswool wash Mitt:










She washed a few panels:










And then into the Rinse Bucket:










This was then repeated by us all on the rest of the panels:










I then rinsed the car:



















Chris and Jules then clayed the car using Megs Last Touch as Lube and some Elite Yellow Fine Poly Clay - As you can see Jules was sporting the 'Daisy Duke' look:



















The car was then re-foamed:



















This was then rinsed:



















Jules was now in 'supervisor' mode:



















The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:



















Now as you may have noticed I have done little work so far and had been taking the pictures, this was because our plan was for me to attend to the wheels and arches while Chris and Jules clayed the car, to my shock I couldn't find any accessible jacking points on the car, even with my low long reach jack, Chris informed me that it was a dealer only job on a ramp to get the wheels off, great..............

So, the jack got loaded back into the Superb and I decided to attack the wheels with the following products - Megs Wheel Brightner, EZ Wheel Brush, Vikan Stiff Brush, Vikan Arch Brush and a Detailer Brush:










At this point Jules and Chris went off to get some food and drink for the day so I carried on - Megs Wheel Brightner first:










Aggitated with the EZ Wheel Brush:










This was rinsed:










More Megs Wheel Brightner was applied:










The Vikan Stiff Brush used for the smaller areas:










Then with a lot of Tar on the wheels I bought out the AS Tardis:










Tardis doing it's work:



















While that was doing it's trick, I applied some Megs APC to the wheel arches:










This was aggitated with the Vikan Arch Brush:










The wheel was looking as follows after a rinse:










Not looking too bad:










Onto the rear wheel I completed the same process but a lot of staining was left on the inside of the wheel:



















Not happy with this I tried my latest product:










Applied:










Wiped with a Microfibre Cloth................:doublesho:










This left the following:



















Worth pointing out here that while this is a great product, it really smells, the Sulphur content is not very pleasant at all and it's best used in open spaces.................:doublesho

Jules at this point was working on the interior with Henry:



















Jules dusted and cleaned some areas of the interior with a Megs Slide Lock Brush, Microfibre Dusting Mitt and some Megs APC:










As I had forgotten my Gliptone Cleaner, Jules used some Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth on the leather:










With all the wheels done Jules rinsed them and dried them with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










(Notice my car mats being used from here on as I forgot my Costco Mats...........)

She then applied some CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:










With the car in the shade as best we could Chris and I set about sorting out the paintwork, the defects ahead of us looked as follows:




























A test run on the roof by Chris was run using some 3M Ultra Fine and a 3M Polishing Pad, this knocked most of the defects out but not all of them:










Looking at the rear quarter Chris used some Megs 105 and a 3M Cutting Pad to knock out most of the defects:



















While Chris worked around the car using that combination I followed him behind refining with a 3M Polishing Pad and some Megs 205:



















As Chris was moving closer to the bonnet it was clear that the car had been involved in some 're-work' - Driver's Front Wing:










And the bonnet..........:doublesho:



















To confirm this I took some readings on the paintwork - Driver's Door:



















Moving towards the Driver's Front Wing:










OK but hang on:



















Safe to say this had been smacked at some time and had some filler in, then some signs of overspray on the bonnet confirmed our thoughts, so I shifted onto a 3M Finishing Pad for this area:



















As you can see we were chasing the shade at this point with the temperatures rising, Chris and I worked around the rear of the car:




























I had changed my Polo Shirt when I started doing the wheels as white and cleaning wheels doesn't go, Jules was also hot so changed into something cooler as well and started to sort the exhuasts out:










Jules worked on the exhaust with some Autosol, Wirewool and a Microfibre Cloth:



















Finally:










Jules then cleaned the boot out with the use of Henry:










Chris and I then moved to the front of the vehicle doing very small sections of the bonnet at a time:










Once we had completed the bonnet we moved the car around to get back into the shade to complete the last side.............:buffer:

Jules had pretty much finished the interior at this point so found another use for a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










The sun was still beating down but we had to crack on, Chris broke out the Snow Foam again:



















I then rinsed the car and decided to rinse the engine bay at the same time:



















Some Megs Last Touch was applied and dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Chris then applied some AS Highstyle to the tyres:










Jules cleaned all the windows inside and out with some Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths:










As the temperatures were so hot Chris applied and I buffed off, panel by panel starting with some Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad:










I then completed a Z6 wipedown:










This was followed by two coats of Zaino Z2-Pro via an Applicator Pad:

Apologies but I forgot a picture at this point................

After another Z6 wipedown I completed the process with a Z8 wipedown:










As I had seen the Maserati before the detail, I knew of a few areas where some paint had been chipped off so Chris bought along a little touch up kit in the same colour:



















Looking good:



















Similar story on the other side:




























And here is a top tip, folding some 3M 3434 Masking Tape to a tip, this can be used to fill stone chips:





































Some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad in the engine bay was used:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Results:*

















































































































































































































































































































































































































































At around 7pm we managed to pack up and head home, not before Jules had managed to find a new friend:










Massive thanks to Mark for letting us loose on the Maserati, great car and the paintwork had a great depth to it in the end with some interesting colour contrast of purple in there............:thumb:

I also need to extend a massive thanks to Chris and Jules for their support on this one, really it was a hot and stressful day, we were all up against it but we did have a laugh as usual during the day..........

Comments good or bad welcome as always...........


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice one!

Must have been challenging with the sun and the panel temperatures ?


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

Thats some serious depth in the paintwork :thumb:


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Jules had pretty much finished the interior at this point so found another use for a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:


:doublesho
:doublesho

that maserati has a pretty sexy body... but im not sure which i prefer.....  wowzer


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow that is one stunning car and may I say you did an excellent job bringing it up. I love the attention to detail touching up the stone chips too.

Oh and what a privelege to work on such a beautiful car and then have such a beautiful woman like Jules helping you out!!!

Excellent work guys!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

AustCy said:


> :doublesho
> :doublesho
> 
> that maserati has a pretty sexy body... but im not sure which i prefer.....  wowzer


I was gonna say the same....the owner must have loved having a fitty lying there in her lacy panties....*quagmire voice* huh huh Giggedy giggedy...alrigth!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Top jop once again!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very good job!


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

As always super high quality detail, must have been a killer in the heat:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Another excellent detail and write up


----------



## jammyb2010 (May 18, 2010)

i so want to comment on the car....... but the Waffle Weave Drying Towel alternative use is so distracting ;-) top job though ;-) with some err great camera work 2!

Seriously though that blue looks stunning all corrected


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Amazing results on a lovely car.

I didn't know it could get that hot in England. :lol:


----------



## tony_bcn (Sep 13, 2008)

Good job !

Jules...Jules...with the sun that you would be very dark in Barcelona.

:thumb:


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

AustCy said:


> :doublesho
> :doublesho
> 
> that maserati has a pretty sexy body... but im not sure which i prefer.....  wowzer


+1, amazing reflections on the Maserati GT. Another great write-up for :newbie:'s to learn from :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work

Best detailing pic ever


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Great work guys.


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

awesome team work guys:thumb:


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome work and another great write up yet again. :thumb:


----------



## S3-DAVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Stunning work as usual :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks lovely...

Did the owner know about the history when he bought the car?

In not, did you tell him you thought some parts had been resprayed at some point, possible pointing to accident damage?

I always wonder about this bit.... the last time I explained about the paint readings, she was nearly in tears 

Anway, top job!

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't usually post on these threads as i don't feel i have anything to offer people of your standard. So teh 'Thanks button gets a click.

But that is my favourite car. So, So pretty.

That colour and the work you have done on it bring it up to the level it should be.

btw, you must have the concentration powers of a jedi master to get anything done with Jules laying there like that.


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

I know you get to see Jule's reflection everyday but this one is also fantastic :thumb::thumb:

Thanks Mr B and I think Iron Cut will now disappear off retailers shelves thanks to your hard evidence 

(I think Jules would too, you take care of that woman )

Thanks for posting and we all look forward to more ...

ian


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results on a gorgeous looking car!

Nice to see Jules back helping


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Not enjoying that playboy tattoo though


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

lovely job guys-can't have been much fun in that heat-at least there was 3 of you!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Must have been challenging with the sun and the panel temperatures ?


The heat was a massive problem for us all, we drank a fair bit during the day but Chris struggled most with the compounding as the polish dried out way to quickly but we got there in the end..........:buffer:



nick_mcuk said:


> I was gonna say the same....the owner must have loved having a fitty lying there in her lacy panties....*quagmire voice* huh huh Giggedy giggedy...alrigth!


Not sure to be honest but then I am confident his wife may not have been amused..........



Big Bru said:


> As always super high quality detail, must have been a killer in the heat:thumb:


Thanks mate and yep the heat was tough going but we just had to get the job finished...........:thumb:



Bensenn_GER said:


> Amazing results on a lovely car.
> 
> I didn't know it could get that hot in England. :lol:


The weather certainly has turned over here mate but it's usually hot around Jules..............:lol:



tony_bcn said:


> Good job !
> 
> Jules...Jules...with the sun that you would be very dark in Barcelona.
> 
> :thumb:


Would you believe she spends a fair amount of time on the sun beds...........:doublesho



The Cueball said:


> Looks lovely...
> 
> Did the owner know about the history when he bought the car?
> 
> ...


Yeah he was aware, it was the first thing I pointed out on the initial meeting, Mark had informed me it had been 'touched' by something and Maserati had completed the repair work but I guess these things happen, main thing is that it's looking better now............:thumb:



Gruffs said:


> I don't usually post on these threads as i don't feel i have anything to offer people of your standard. So teh 'Thanks button gets a click.
> 
> But that is my favourite car. So, So pretty.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting mate and there is always something to offer........

Jules certainly keeps you entertained but she is a great person to be around, certainly knows how to make you laugh over silly little things..........:lol:



orienteer said:


> I know you get to see Jule's reflection everyday but this one is also fantastic :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Thanks Mr B and I think Iron Cut will now disappear off retailers shelves thanks to your hard evidence
> 
> ...


Hopefully Jules won't be going anywhere but as for Iron Cut it certainly has it's place in most Detailer's kit, just a shame that the smell puts you right off!!

More to come so thanks for your comments.......:thumb:



MatrixGuy said:


> Stunning results on a gorgeous looking car!
> 
> Nice to see Jules back helping


Jules will be around and about over the next few details so watch this space.........:thumb:



declanswan said:


> Not enjoying that playboy tattoo though


Yep agree with you there mate, one of those things you get done when your 16 and then regret it later in life, planning to get it changing this year though to something a little better..........



rds1985 said:


> lovely job guys-can't have been much fun in that heat-at least there was 3 of you!


I think if there hadn't of been 3 of us I would have struggled on my own, heat would have killed me I reckon............:detailer:


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

i do love these cars. the sound is amazing


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> stunning work
> 
> Best detailing pic ever


Nice to see the grass is well trimmed!! :devil::devil:

Seriously i love bakers posts!! No seriously excellent job, lovely transformation, how did you find machinig in the heat??


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

I think that Waffle Weave should be sold on ebay now :thumb:

Also, ever thought of entering Jules into the DW comp???? 

Great work on the Maserati though, in pretty tough conditions. Gives us newbies something to aspire to!


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

Bon boulot bravo en tous cas!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Top job once again


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Great Car, Lovely work and a very informative write up :thumb:

And thanks for the icing on the cake  

PS
Was I the only one to find himself logged out by the time I'd read it all?

Tony


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Hello all............:wave:
> 
> Jules had pretty much finished the interior at this point so found another use for a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:


Not sure what it is about your details that I find so interesting..... 

But as always great work in tough conditions


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

great job......

and everyone has already said must be a nightmare working in that conditions


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

AustCy said:


> :doublesho
> :doublesho
> 
> that maserati has a pretty sexy body... but im not sure which i prefer.....  wowzer


:lol: great minds think alike :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Top teamwork and results there!


----------



## Paul T (Mar 11, 2009)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/Baker21/Detailing/Maserati Gran Turismo/DSC05021.jpg

you could wash the car with a brick and somehow i dont think he'd mind!:argie:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work fella. I have been using wool pads recently and not had problems, apart from dust working in the sun. Plus they are a pleasure to use and give fast correction.


----------



## Pro3mark (Apr 27, 2010)

Excellent detail, and a lovely helper


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

another super write up,it must have been torture battling the heat whilst machineing,great result's though:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

tuggers said:


> Nice to see the grass is well trimmed!! :devil::devil:
> 
> Seriously i love bakers posts!! No seriously excellent job, lovely transformation, how did you find machinig in the heat??


The heat was a nightmare, basically as soon as the polish hit some of the panels it solidified...........:doublesho



ThcKid said:


> I think that Waffle Weave should be sold on ebay now :thumb:
> 
> Also, ever thought of entering Jules into the DW comp????
> 
> Great work on the Maserati though, in pretty tough conditions. Gives us newbies something to aspire to!


Now there is a n idea..............:lol:



03OKH said:


> Great Car, Lovely work and a very informative write up :thumb:
> 
> And thanks for the icing on the cake
> 
> ...


I reckon you may have been mate...............



Deeg said:


> great job......
> 
> and everyone has already said must be a nightmare working in that conditions


Yeah it was tough but once you start you just have to get the job done to the best of your ability.........:thumb:



Mirror Finish said:


> Great work fella. I have been using wool pads recently and not had problems, apart from dust working in the sun. Plus they are a pleasure to use and give fast correction.


Thanks for the info mate, I will look into sourcing some and have a play.........:buffer:

Any suggestions?



paulmc08 said:


> another super write up,it must have been torture battling the heat whilst machineing,great result's though:thumb:


I think we were a little thin on patience at the end of the day but the final results make it all worth while..........:car:


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

Great job there Simon; really nice :thumb:


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice end results.


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

love the Maserati, I followed one the other day, the driver kicked it down a gear and put his foot down, the noise was amazing!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb work again :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work si and chriss does jules know about said pic


----------



## m30rmf (Apr 1, 2008)

lovely car, and that pic........... both got cracking curves!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't envy that work in the heat - good to see Jules putting the waffle weave to good use  A cracking car, in a lovely colour.

I've got my fingers crossed that I'll be doing a certain ferrari in a couple of weeks - cant wait


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Motoract said:


> love the Maserati, I followed one the other day, the driver kicked it down a gear and put his foot down, the noise was amazing!


It certainly does have an amazing engine noise.............:car:



-tom- said:


> fantastic work si and chriss does jules know about said pic


Of course she does Tom, she loves it.............



Skodaw said:


> Don't envy that work in the heat - good to see Jules putting the waffle weave to good use  A cracking car, in a lovely colour.
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed that I'll be doing a certain ferrari in a couple of weeks - cant wait


All the best with the Ferrari then mate............:thumb:


----------



## m30rmf (Apr 1, 2008)

Where abouts in Northants are you, I have some seriously baked on brake dust on my newly aquired car?what would you charge to clean them up for me? thanks in advance


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Si and Co...............:thumb:

Two beauty's!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

m30rmf said:


> Where abouts in Northants are you, I have some seriously baked on brake dust on my newly aquired car?what would you charge to clean them up for me? thanks in advance


Wil drop you a PM mate.......:thumb:


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

AustCy said:


> :doublesho
> :doublesho
> 
> that maserati has a pretty sexy body... but im not sure which i prefer.....  wowzer


:thumb::thumb::doublesho


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

fantastic write up once again, great work aswell... 
shes got very nice bodywork aswell :thumb::argie::thumb::argie:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very, nice guys and gal

Superb car and cracking work!


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok, i know its been done before, but its time for an updated "Jules" thread. 

Who agrees ????


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

declanswan said:


> Ok, i know its been done before, but its time for an updated "Jules" thread.
> 
> Who agrees ????


What do you mean an updated 'Jules' thread?

If your after another Detail Thread with Jules in then, watch this space..........


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> What do you mean an updated 'Jules' thread?
> 
> If your after another Detail Thread with Jules in then, watch this space..........


No, purely just pics of jules, screw the detailing


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

declanswan said:


> No, purely just pics of jules, screw the detailing


Now I could well post up some of her modelling pics but I think I will just leave that to your imagination.................:lol:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work Si and co.

Some stunning pictures :doublesho


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

I reckon if you got Jules to help out , in JUST the filly pants you could triple your fees ! LOL


Stunning work as ever


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JasonE said:


> I reckon if you got Jules to help out , in JUST the filly pants you could triple your fees ! LOL
> 
> Stunning work as ever


Now there is a marketing idea............:thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Now I could well post up some of her modelling pics but I think I will just leave that to your imagination.................:lol:


oooooh go on, you know you want to, just for the lads ???!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

declanswan said:


> oooooh go on, you know you want to, just for the lads ???!!!!


 Could Jules be the first resident DW pin-up ?? :thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

JasonE said:


> Could Jules be the first resident DW pin-up ?? :thumb:


+1 :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

What color was the car again?? Black lace?  Great job "team"! Especially for doing it in the sun! AFAIK you guys have got better weather over there right now than we do here! 

- Jesse


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

declanswan said:


> oooooh go on, you know you want to, just for the lads ???!!!!


:lol:



JasonE said:


> Could Jules be the first resident DW pin-up ?? :thumb:


Who knows, could well be something happening in the backgorund........



declanswan said:


> +1 :thumb::thumb:


:lol:



Clever Nickname said:


> What color was the car again?? Black lace?  Great job "team"! Especially for doing it in the sun! AFAIK you guys have got better weather over there right now than we do here!
> 
> - Jesse


Thanks Jesse and it has been good over here or late although it's recently got a little bit cooler..............


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Love the curves, top team effort again:thumb:


----------



## BretFraz (May 16, 2007)

Nicely done, Simon. Always great to have a crew helping out, especially in the heat. 

Bryan and I did a black Ferrari F430 spyder a couple weeks ago and even though we were out of the sun, the heat about killed us. You did a great job in rather tough conditions.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

BretFraz said:


> Nicely done, Simon. Always great to have a crew helping out, especially in the heat.
> 
> Bryan and I did a black Ferrari F430 spyder a couple weeks ago and even though we were out of the sun, the heat about killed us. You did a great job in rather tough conditions.


Good to hear from you Bret...........:wave:

I don't know how you guys manage in the heat, I know you have your lovely large garages over there to complete the work but it must get warm working outside?

Jules and I are heading over at the end of August mate for a few weeks, would be good to meet up with you guys again...........


----------



## Andy101 (May 29, 2010)

stunning!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely car, work and surroundings.


----------



## safreer (Feb 1, 2010)

Best bodywork that I've seen for a long time


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Excellent work by all! Looks fantastic! :thumb:

I had one behind me this morning on my way into work in Warwick, looked amazing and had a great road presence as well


----------



## antc (Oct 12, 2008)

great job and what a lovely place to have carried out the work!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

sim L said:


> Excellent work by all! Looks fantastic! :thumb:
> 
> I had one behind me this morning on my way into work in Warwick, looked amazing and had a great road presence as well


It's that grille isn't it, looks like it's going to eat you alive, very similar to the Aston Martin One-77..........:car:



antc said:


> great job and what a lovely place to have carried out the work!


Super quiet area we were in, almost as quiet as being out in the country.........:thumb:


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

Stunning car - definitely a night and day transformation. Forgot how enjoyable your writeups are!!! :thumb:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

If Jules turned up at my house in this car, I'd do a back flip.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

woodymbr said:


> If Jules turned up at my house in this car, I'd do a back flip.


:lol:

So would I............:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work as normally guys,

Fair play to jules for doing a great job detailing and making your 600 photo details pass very quickly..... :thumb:

Do we honestly need the car in the shots though?? 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Great work as normally guys,
> 
> Fair play to jules for doing a great job detailing and making your 600 photo details pass very quickly..... :thumb:
> 
> ...


600 photo details..............close but no cigar............:lol:

I think I would struggle to just put pics of Jules on here without any detailing going on in the background, that would be a whole new forum............:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> 600 photo details..............close but no cigar............:lol:
> 
> I think I would struggle to just put pics of Jules on here without any detailing going on in the background, that would be a whole new forum............:thumb:


Or section!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Or section!!


'Gentlemans Club'.................:lol:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Awesome results yet again!! Amazing car! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Did you get a chance to start the engine Simon? Got a client with a G/Turismo S who used to give me the keys to move the car as I pleased, they are one of the best sounding cars around and especially when cold as the valves are open, every time I turned it over it used to give me a big grin:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Cracking end result, nice bit of teamwork!!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Did you get a chance to start the engine Simon? Got a client with a G/Turismo S who used to give me the keys to move the car as I pleased, they are one of the best sounding cars around and especially when cold as the valves are open, every time I turned it over it used to give me a big grin:thumb:


Sure did mate, although as Chris moves these around quite often he moved the car first and turned it around at one point, then I just shifted it around when Jules and Chris popped off to get lunch, even Jules moved it at one stage which was hilarious as she said it scared the life out of her..........:lol:

Having only done a few top end models like the R8, Ferrari, Porsche's I would agree with you, this sounds awesome and really does have something special about it..........:thumb:

I would agree with the big grin, if only I owned one........:car:


----------



## AutoglossV (Jun 15, 2010)

absolutely beautiful - i want one.......................

car looks awesome as well!!!

cheers 

mike


----------



## Doktorko (May 12, 2010)

Very nice reflections :doublesho, beast of a car! :thumb:


----------

